# Sierra modificada



## pinocho (Mar 16, 2012)

HOLA aquí uno de mis  proyectos para la fabricación de  sp ...corta una mampresa de 18 pulgadas sin problemas ,,,ventajas  ahorro de  energía ,   dos velocidades corta mampresa madera  hace  caladora   dientes de león ... saludos de   pinocho


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2012)

Muy buena che ! 

Te falta hacerle el carro y ya tenés una escuadradora. 

Fijate la posibilidad de poder inclinar la hoja a 45º. 

Algunas máquinas llevan una guia detrás de la Sierra , eso es para que la madera no raspe contra los dientes que suben y te astillen todo el borde de arriba 







Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

muy ingenioso ,esta buena la Sierra


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2012)

Cierra el interruptor y la Sierra arranca


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

no, a enchufe nomas,ay mores que tienen un interruptor en la carcaza


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2012)

Yo me había hecho un cajón de madera (pesado) con un agujero arriba , en el que ponía la *S*ierra de mano patas para arriba , con el botón de encendido trabado , una vez puesta la *S*ierra , ésta se trababa con un listón-cuña de madera que atravesaba la caja de lado a lado y la sostenía por el mango de donde uno habitualmente la agarra , la *S*ierra iba enchufada adentro y afuera tenía un interruptor , cable y enchufe.

Quedaba convertida en una pequeña *S*ierra de mesa , y si uno la necesitaba de mano , solo quitarla.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 17, 2012)

Yo creo que la mejor modificación que se le puede hacer a una máquina de este tipo es un interruptor de piso...el cual debes pisar constantemente para que funcione...ante cualquier problema con solo moverte la sierra queda sin energía y además se podría agregar un freno de disco...como el de las motos 

Muy buen psot


----------



## pinocho (Mar 17, 2012)

Hola que tal bueno, gracias por la correcion  . ok los interruptores esta en el tablero de control que gradúa la velocidad  y el encendido , en la parte de adentro  esta  dos  mariposas, que  tienen la función de graduar la altura de corte  de la  mampresa para corte o para calar también o  hacer dientes de león  para las uniones  saludos de pinocho


----------

